# Bud buying Miller



## jswordy (Nov 11, 2015)

That is an amazing merger. Together, they would produce a third of all the beer commercially made in the world. That's a lot of suds! We'll have to see what regulators think. BUD stock up 2% plus on the news.


----------



## knifemaker (Nov 11, 2015)

jswordy said:


> That is an amazing merger. Together, they would produce a third of all the beer commercially made in the world. That's a lot of suds! We'll have to see what regulators think. BUD stock up 2% plus on the news.



That would be Inbev, the Belgian company that bought out Budweiser, They're an absolutely huge company, that is trying to dominate the world market. Home brew, and Micro brews only for me. I have no desire to help feed the monster. Dale.


----------



## tmmii (Nov 11, 2015)

They own plenty of micro brews too.


----------



## newBendOrfanatic (Nov 11, 2015)

They bought one of the local microbreweries, Ten Barrel, about a year ago. I have known the Ten Barrel owners for a long time, and it was a great financial move for the original Ten Barrel owners(good people). At the same time, I refuse to drink another Ten Barrel product as they now have a tremendous advantage over the other local craft brewers. Just a little pet peeve of mine.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2015)

I would never drink Bud or Miller or anything close. I drink small local craft beers from around New Mexico and Colorado for the most part. CA and OR on occasion.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 11, 2015)

So, the new company is going to be called.......





Millerwiper


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2015)

I defy anyone to tell the difference between Bud and Miller.. They are both horse p!$$.

Give me micro brew or home brew any time!


----------



## jswordy (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, I kind figured I'd get that drinker's response. What I'm interested in is whether the merger, which, yes, is InBev (NYSE symbol BUD) and South African Brewing (FTSE: SABMiller plc), results in regulatory divestitures. Constellation Brands (STZ) was a big winner when BUD last went acquisition shopping and had to divest brands.

Quality wise, I went through the Bud buy-ups early, when they bought Rolling Rock, at the time a premium beer, and then inserted rice into the recipe as an extender. It is now a cheap beer with a mere hint of the flavor that once made Rolling Rock distinctive.

But quality aside, the merged company is going to be one BIG brewer!


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 12, 2015)

YUENGLING , STRAUB!! Have not outgrown their quality yet!


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I am guessing most drank Bud, Miller, PBR, Schlitz, etc. at one time and it was quite adequate. Micro breweries haven't been around forever. Yes, always been homebrewers, but not like the micro breweries of today.

You are correct Jim, that will be one huge brewer. I would be interested in their new stock.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 12, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Well I am guessing most drank Bud, Miller, PBR, Schlitz, etc. at one time and it was quite adequate. Micro breweries haven't been around forever. Yes, always been homebrewers, but not like the micro breweries of today.
> 
> You are correct Jim, that will be one huge brewer. I would be interested in their new stock.



SABMiller dropped like a rock today in London. Have to see what regulators say. I'm watching...

I will drink Bud Light or Miller or whatever. I pity the day when I find myself considering myself better than another man because of the beer or wine I drink. Life is too short.

I just ordered a case of Pango. Ohhhhh, say the purists, a Haitian fruit rhum made with molasses? That's not the real thing, oh my GAWD! And I say back, Kiss my - well anyway.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 12, 2015)

@jswordy You summed it all up in four short words............Life Is Too Short. 

Do what you like and like what you do.

I am not a beer drinker, can't stand it. Never did acquire a taste for it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 12, 2015)

I am very grateful for the microbrew revolution, but, as DJ says, we all drank the thin stuff for a large part of our existence!

On a hot day, or after a sauna on a cold day, I reach for a Schlitz (yes, a Schlitz) and am reminded of a cheeky advertisement from Miller or Bud a few years back: "Sometimes, there is nothing like a good ol' macrobrew!" (BTW, those who would scoff at Schlitz based on their crappy reformulated product in the '70s should try the brew they have now; it is a reconstruction of their original formula, and is quite nice for a macrobrew.)

As I say, I feel very glad that we have such a marvelous array of great beers at our fingertips these days. I really enjoy having so many good choices. HOWEVER, there is one downside that I have noted. With a gajillion beers out there, brewers have do go to extremes to stand out. Therefore, there are all these "quadruple-hopped IPAs," and trippel this, and 12% ABV that, and orange/cherry/pomegranate/curry sour ales, etc. I have tried random brews and found them waaay out of balance in these attempts to create a standout.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 12, 2015)

Can't say that this affects me one way of the other. I don't like beer, (well a good German beer) now wine, on the other hand, I make some off the chain stuff.


----------



## berrycrush (Nov 13, 2015)

They should 'cause they taste the same any way ;-) Who heard of that "making love in a canoe" joke?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> They should 'cause they taste the same any way ;-) Who heard of that "making love in a canoe" joke?


 

One of my favorites from Monte Python! 

Here it is... Not a bad song afterwards too... I drink, therefore I am!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbxfFOdp-bY[/ame]


----------



## RevA (Jan 5, 2016)

Well on the one hand I'm a little worried that about the huge section of the market they will control on the other as a south african I'm hoping it means more of InBev's beers will be avalible in stores, as we generally have Caslte, Black Lable, Hansa, Millers and Windhoek...
Either way someone is making a lot of money. I doubt quality will go down or change too much, as SABMiller make a decent light lager and millions of Americans seem to believe InBev does.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 5, 2016)

I had a pal that owned a micro brewery. He used to pass out bumper stickers that read.. "Friends don't let friends drink Bud"...

As a kid, I used to like bud. I even had been known to drink bud lite on occasion. This all changed after my first trip to Germany. I had no idea that beer could taste this good! Coming back home, I just could not drink Bud any more.

This is the way the world is going these days. Quality and pride of product have gone away. Everything is now about how to make huge amounts of a mediocre (at best) product as cheaply as possible, and have a huge distribution system to ram it down the consumer's throats. 

Take Subways for example. It is my understanding that there are those that think that Subways is a good approximation of real NY deli. Unreal! 
Just goes to show that there are those that are happy to not know better.

Now, I am not saying that no-one has the right to actually like bud. If that is your true preference, then I am all for it. What I am saying is that, for most Bud fans, true preference is not known. I never hear anyone say.. "I have tried many beers from all over the globe, and I prefer bud". 

OK, I am stepping off the soap box now...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't care who buys who really as I will continue to drink wine and the occasional homebrewed beer or from a microbrewery. The trend seems to be going to heavier beers all the time. IBUs in the 50 to 70 range are getting more common and ABV levels are getting in the wine range. While picking up a pallet of bottles at the local BrewCraft warehouse (one of the largest in the country) right before New Years, I asked if they ever get kits out of date they throw out. He sent me home with one of the newish Brewery Series Bone-In-A Box RPM IPA. That is a premium kit with a lot of grain and hops -about 7 ounces total of 4 kinds of Northwest hops. It has 50 IBUs and a 6.6% ABV. This should be a nice one - not too bitter or alcoholic, but plenty to let me know it is there.

I won't cry over Miller or Bud.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2016)

Wait, you saying your gonna make……..

BEER!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been making a bit of BEER for about 10 years now! At least I can still make it as an home beer brewer unlike the wine now.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2016)

Who knew you had any free time!


----------

